# Cyclist Down threads: Please read



## Shaun (5 Aug 2013)

This forum contains threads that report and discuss incidents where cyclists have died or been injured.

*Please be sensitive and respectful in your discussions and try to avoid wild speculation* (you sometimes have to be patient and wait for information to come out).

Remember too that this is a public and open forum where the contents can potentially be read by family, friends, colleagues and others.

If you wish to discuss a general safety issues related to a _Cyclist Down_ thread, please consider starting a new thread.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

